# Has anyone managed to connect a G wire receiver to a Lenz gold decoder?



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I finally had a chance to sit down today and try and connect up a QSI G wire receiver to a Lenz Gold decoder so I can run a loco on battery power using a CVP controller.

Stan Ames gave me a some tips in this thread how to connect it up http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


I have had no luck, it does not seem to work.

Has anyone had any luck? 

I have had no luck getting any information from Lenz or QSI regarding how to connect the two.

Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I re-read that thread. I don't see any post where stan says how/where to connect the Gwire signal to the Lenz... 

I suggest you contact Stan since he has already done exactly what you want. I sort of remember what he did, but not perfectly sure. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Greg, Stan's post on the 17 Nov essentially describes how to connect the two. I will try sending Stan a PM. 

I'm a bit disappointed that the manufactures say you can do it, but they won’t tell you how. 

Alan


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Alan*
*The QSI Gwire output signal does not have any real drive ability.*
*I have connected TCS FL-2 and 4's to the Gwire signal and can 'see' some loading.* 

*The QSI site does have info about connections to the 'internals' of their other QSI decoders.*
*(Quantum Revolution-U and -A)
They are bypassing the DCC Bipolar signal level processing logic.*
* 
Hope that Stan/et-al can assist you on your quest for the Holy Grail on the Lenz Gold decoder.

Please keep us posted as to the PM/outcome.

*


----------

